# What Can You Do With a Metal Brake?



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

I was hoping some of you guys would post pics of some bends you're proud of and/or your set up.

I like doing metal work, but I know there's folks out there who do some amazing stuff with a brake.

I posted here 'cause I didn't want to limit to W,S,&Ds or Roofing...


----------



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

one time i bent chain link fence poles with my bare hands. i am very proud of that bend.


----------



## user38755 (Jan 1, 2009)

Here's a custom window wrap.
















Here's the setup.
















And some work.
































This last house is in Gibon Nebraska and was owned by a Pacesetter rep. We did a complete custon wrap on all windows and doors to look original, including caps and arch. All 16ft Alside Fullback.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

freemason21 said:


> one time i bent chain link fence poles with my bare hands. i am very proud of that bend.


I have had a couple benders, some say I should be proud, some say....not so much:shutup:


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

MetalBender said:


> Here's a custom window wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what I'm talking about...:thumbsup:


----------



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

WNYcarpenter said:


> I have had a couple benders, some say I should be proud, some say....not so much:shutup:


 i bent about 10 pieces, so they would fit in the trailer. i was proud, my boss was less then please. he forgot to tell me he wanted to save them because he was going to use them at his house :laughing:


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Heres what I did today


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice work Patrick...My brother does everything for me that I want looking real good. He's oh so slow, but does real nice work. I have learned to bid accordingly:laughing:


----------



## outlaw (Jan 7, 2009)

Hate to be picky Patrick, but..... The top should lap over the side on your sill.


----------



## outlaw (Jan 7, 2009)

just a few


----------



## outlaw (Jan 7, 2009)

a few more


----------



## outlaw (Jan 7, 2009)

The so-called competition


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

outlaw said:


> Hate to be picky Patrick, but..... The top should lap over the side on your sill.


looks like crap when you do it that way cause you can see the rough edge when you look at the window. if you tab the bottom first and then the top over the bottom before the side, water still isn't going to get in.


----------



## outlaw (Jan 7, 2009)

As long as your consistent,it doesn't leak and everybodys happy.


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

Also very nice Outlaw:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

one day im going to figure out how you do that Patrick


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Thats the first time we have done sills. It has always been a picture frame. Customer wanted a sill, so we had to figure out how to make em. Im pretty happy with it though


----------



## Rickle (Aug 24, 2009)

That's right, bottoms up, top down, side around.

I can bend H channel.



Patrick said:


> looks like crap when you do it that way cause you can see the rough edge when you look at the window. if you tab the bottom first and then the top over the bottom before the side, water still isn't going to get in.


----------



## 21gun (Aug 4, 2009)

so hard to multi select photos... any way, have tons more.. just no time. I can wrap Xmas presents with a break. Wish i still had mine....


----------



## 21gun (Aug 4, 2009)

few more... man, now i really miss my braek and the money i made with it.

The clay and wicker siding job we did the siding and wrap, not the roof or the chimney flashing... just so you know i'm not responsible for that ugly flashing job... the guy didnt even paint the shinny tins,,, what a mess.


----------

